# PDF in Maryland



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Is there any place in Maryland that has PDF's for sale, besides the Retile shows?


----------



## miller (Nov 21, 2007)

I have gotten most of my frogs locally from Sean at Herpetologic.net


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Also Check with Scott Menigoz. He's a local who has a GREAT collection and awesome frogs. He's in Frederick.

Here is his page.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/smenigoz.html


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I beleive there are 3-5 well known froggers in Maryland. Besides Scott and Sean you also have Chris from dartfrog depot


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Does any of them allow you to come to there location and buy?


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is a good place to peruse NorthEast - Dendroboard


----------



## miller (Nov 21, 2007)

I have been to both Sean and Scotts to buy frogs. Both are really great guys with tons of frogs and tons of knowledge of the hobby


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking at Herpetologic.net make me want to setup more tanks that I had in mind. Prices are decent and they have a nice selection. Im currently working on a 40gal breeder and a 20L..no clues on what Im going to add to them. Maybe a tinct morph.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

MaxB22 said:


> Does any of them allow you to come to there location and buy?



With enough notice many froggers are happy to talk and show their collections


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I think I may try to make time to stop by herpetologic sometime soon.


----------



## miller (Nov 21, 2007)

Where in MD are you MaxB22?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Annapolis but im always in Millersville/Glen Burnie


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Not a breeder, but Rick's Fish & Pet Supply in Frederick usually has some poison frogs for sale. 301-694-9664


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I would avoid them these days


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Feel free to drop and line and come by anytime!


----------

